# Jet Dovetail jig questions



## 1973vw (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Everyone!

It could be that I'm just a moron, but I spent some time yesterday trying to set up my new JET dovetail jig to make some drawers for a project I'm working on...
Long story short, there's a calculation you're supposed to use in order to figure the distance the fence should be from the tips of the fingers on the template. I'm attempting to use a Freud 2200VCE plunge router, and it's base is 6 3/4" wide. The figure that I end up with, even after checking my math a bunch of times, is a considerably longer distance than the fence can move back. What gives? Anyone else encounter this?
Secondly, the instructions only mention how to calculate this distance using stock that is the same dimensional thickness. For my project, I'm using 5/8" sides, and 7/8" fronts (for the drawers). How do you do that? I called the company that manufacturers the JET jig, but they didn't know how to do it, and said they'd call back  
Finally, I had to buy an adapter plate from Woodcraft, made by Leigh, in order to use Porter Cable-style template guide bushings with the Freud router. The JET jig instructions specify using a 1/4" dovetail bit (1/2" profile). However, the only way I can even reach the collet of the router with this bit is to plunge the router ALL THE WAY DOWN, and align the depth stop so that it doesn't contact any of the 3 settings on the turret. I'm really new at router stuff, so any insight you might have is greatly appreciated. I sure was bummed about all this stuff. Just for grins, using some scrap wood, I attempted to route some dovetails using the fence as far back as it would go, and it was a disaster. In fact, it felt like something was keeping me from directing the router to go all the way back in the fingers of the template.

Anyway, thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 1973vw (Aug 30, 2006)

I gather nobody has encountered any of these problems...?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 1973vw

Well to start with you are using to big of a router for the job, 3 1/4 HP is over kill 
Plus you should not use a plunge router ,it will work but you will run into errors..

If the Jet jig you are using is a 12" one it'a a easy one to setup...
http://www.amazon.com/Jet-709060-12-Inch-Dovetail-Jig/dp/B00006S7CG
It's this most common jig on the market today..

here's a link to a user manual that should help...check both links out..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/graphics2/9094 DovetailJig Manual c.pdf
---------
http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.PDF


+++++++++


----------



## 1973vw (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Are you saying the router is too big simply because of it's power, that it's unnecessary, or too big physically for the jig? I have a manual, and it doesn't address the stock thickness question at all. I'll check the links you provided, and see if they offer anything different. Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 1973vw

"it's power,too big physically and it's plunge router" = yes
A 1 HP router can do the job, plus you will have control over the router that's only 3lbs. unlike the 3 1/4HP that's 15lbs.

"stock thickness question" It's not a big deal because you are putting in blind dovetails...the easy way to set it up, drop in some of the same stock you are going to use, set the stock in place and make a test pass,then mark the stock with a pencil then use it to reset the jig for the right cut...the real key is the stop block on the jig, the templates will do what you want them to do..


http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/1555-first-attempt-dovetail-jig.html



=========



1973vw said:


> Thanks for the input. Are you saying the router is too big simply because of it's power, that it's unnecessary, or too big physically for the jig? I have a manual, and it doesn't address the stock thickness question at all. I'll check the links you provided, and see if they offer anything different. Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Dear Bob, I too have a Jet D/J and I too am struggling with it. I understand the directions, re steps inside outs and soo forth...but I can't get by this issue: I clamp my 3/4 stock in the horizotal clamp..space over 1/2 a pin for the side piece. clamp another 3/4 piece in the vertical clamp. Take a light pass across from left to right, plunge in using my 1/2" 14* router bit set down 1/2" and follow all the pins clearling out all the waste. What I have left looks like it might work, but here's the problem. The 1/2" bit is 1/2" wide at the bottom.The tops of the tails are too wide.... more like 3/4". And because the jig has 1/2" slots...the bushing is about 1/16 it all stacks up so it's too wide. What am I doing wrong. Wait ....I need to watch the videos. Maybe that will help. Thanks, Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI woodnthings

It sounds like you are using the wrong dovetail bit,, the dovetail 1/2" bit should be 3/8" wide at the bottom on bit and right at 1/2" on the top of the bit..if it's not replace the bit then try one more time.. 

Here's great video that will help with the machine cut dovetails )


http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/04/30/podcast-20-machine-cut-dovetails/

=========




woodnthings said:


> Dear Bob, I too have a Jet D/J and I too am struggling with it. I understand the directions, re steps inside outs and soo forth...but I can't get by this issue: I clamp my 3/4 stock in the horizotal clamp..space over 1/2 a pin for the side piece. clamp another 3/4 piece in the vertical clamp. Take a light pass across from left to right, plunge in using my 1/2" 14* router bit set down 1/2" and follow all the pins clearling out all the waste. What I have left looks like it might work, but here's the problem. The 1/2" bit is 1/2" wide at the bottom.The tops of the tails are too wide.... more like 3/4". And because the jig has 1/2" slots...the bushing is about 1/16 it all stacks up so it's too wide. What am I doing wrong. Wait ....I need to watch the videos. Maybe that will help. Thanks, Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

HI Bob, The bit I am using looks like the typical "1/2" x 1/4" shank" dovetail bit as shown in the Jet instructions, so I am a bit confused by your answer. The bit you describe (3/8" at the bottom and 1/2" at the top) would be inverted from the typical "Christmas tree" shaped bit I am familiar with.  I downloaded every instruction manual I could find in a search for "dovetail jig instructions" and printed them off. It became more clear that my jig, JET Harbor Freight, and others that use the parallel slotted type templates will only make Half-Blind dovetails. THRU dovetails are made with a double sided template or 2 separate templates, using a straight sided bit AND a Dovetail bit (Christmas tree shaped). I hate to beat on this issue to hard, but this is why people starting out dovetailing get easliy confused. Too many jigs, too many bits, too many sizes of bits, sizes and types of templates...... I'm going to take photo and see if I can post it. Thanks, Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

Half-Blind dovetails= jet or HF dovetail jigs..the norm..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html
=======


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Bob, This post starts out by saying "..it could be that I'm just a moron..." well I'm here to tell you I feel like one. My problem in setting up my Jet dovetail Jig and to make my first "tap" together sample was simple. I HAD THE WRONG SIZE GUIDE BUSHING..  1/2" not 7/16"!  Measure twice, cut once so they say...ok so to these eyes  it looked like 7/16ths. Now, on to the next problem with that jig.. The stop bars, adjustable with Phillips head screws ,which are behind or under the clamping bar which needs to be removed to make any adjustment on the vertical clamp. Whoever design/engineered this jig probably never used it afterwards. Like so many other tools and devices, a little common sense and actually watching people use the thing would solve these irritating design "flaws". I would have flunked my Industrial Design class if I came up with this concept.  Make them adjustable from the side...Duh! I'll be working on that one. By the way I actually suceeded in making one sample that wasn't too tight or too loose! It was "Just Right". A tip for others trying to set up:
LOOSE FIT ?, LOWER THE BIT 
but in very small increments. Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

Looks like you got that one worked out,,, I know what you mean
" Whoever design/engineered this jig probably never used it " LOL

You just need to out think them,,  put a star lock washer on the under side will do the trick...pickup one that is a int.and ext. combo star lock washer,it will lock the screw and the part when you try and tighten it up..most hardware stores have them on hand..if the guy at the hardware stores only stocks two types ( int. and ext. star lock washer ) get the int. one it will crab the screw and put presser on the part.. 



====




woodnthings said:


> Hi Bob, This post starts out by saying "..it could be that I'm just a moron..." well I'm here to tell you I feel like one. My problem in setting up my Jet dovetail Jig and to make my first "tap" together sample was simple. I HAD THE WQRONG SIZE GUIDE BUSHING.. 1/2" not 7/16"!  Measure twice, cut one so they say...ok so to these eyes it looked like 7/16ths. Now, on to the next problem with that jig.. The stop bars, adjustable with a Phillips head screw, are behind or under the clamping bars which have to be removed to make any adjustment on the vertical clamp. Whoever design/engineered this jig probably never used it afterwards like so many other tools and devices, a little common sense and actaully watching people use the thing would solve these irritating design "flaws". I would have flunked my Industrial Design class if I came up with this concept. Make them adjustable from the side...Duh! I'll be working on that one. Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Bob, I guess I wasn't too clear re that screw problem... You can't get to the screws because they are behind/under the clamping bars. You can see em, but you just can't get a screw driver on them. The instructions say to remove the bar to make the adjustment....My idea of dumb...Like I said I'm gonna work on that one. I guess once it's set up it's OK, but if you change the stock width...start adjusting! I agree with you on the half blinds too. I got one of the Peachtree 30" thru jigs, I'm gonna try that next. Thanks, Bill


----------



## jlcrane5611 (Jun 27, 2009)

While I have not had that problem, I am the new owner of the Jet 12" dovetailing jig. For the life of me I can't get the thing set up correctly. I would appreciate any help you can give me. THe instructions that came with it are so basic. Please help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

This may help,it always helps to see it done 

Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails — Woodworking Online

========


jlcrane5611 said:


> While I have not had that problem, I am the new owner of the Jet 12" dovetailing jig. For the life of me I can't get the thing set up correctly. I would appreciate any help you can give me. THe instructions that came with it are so basic. Please help.


----------

